# new member to the family



## bigtarus44 (Apr 29, 2007)

hey guy's well I did it I bit the bullet and bought a SA 1911 A1 I do'nt know if I can get the pictures on here but I'll try. It was a toss up between the S&W and Springfield Armory I bought the Springfield I't just felt better in my hand I hope I did the right thing. I guess I'll know when I shoot it more only was able to shoot a couple clips before dark but I think it's a shooter once I get good enough LOL Thanks for all the input


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Bigtarus44. Beleive me that is half the game in shooting is how it feels before you even fire it. Which one did you? Now go have some fun.


----------



## bigtarus44 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Baldy,I got the Springfield Armory 1911-A1 45. I hope I made the right choice. I got to figure out how to put my pictures on here. It's a nice lookin gun. And I know looks do'nt make it shoot any better.But what the heck who says it ca'nt shoot good and look good all at the same time. LOL I'll try to get some pictures of her on here.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrats on your new little girl, now where is the cigars?


----------

